# Mayday - Red Pill in Jhb



## Darth Vaper (13/6/18)

Hi all,

This Durbanite is in Jhb for the next 2 days and just realized my Red Pill stock isn’t going to make it...
Can anyone in the Jhb area recommend vendors who carry stock of VM’s Red Pill in 3mg? Preferably open this evening?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (13/6/18)

You should maybe ask in the who has stock forum...


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/6/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This Durbanite is in Jhb for the next 2 days and just realized my Red Pill stock isn’t going to make it...
> Can anyone in the Jhb area recommend vendors who carry stock of VM’s Red Pill in 3mg? Preferably open this evening?
> ...


https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/redpill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/6/18)

@Darth Vaper try The Vape Industry they should have @Naeem_M 
75 Louiseway Street, Kelvin
*079 571 5891 *


----------



## Darth Vaper (13/6/18)

craigb said:


> You should maybe ask in the who has stock forum...



Thanks, I see it has been moved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (13/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Darth Vaper try The Vape Industry they should have @Naeem_M
> 75 Louiseway Street, Kelvin
> *079 571 5891 *



Thanks, but I see they close at 5pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (13/6/18)

hi try Vape King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This Durbanite is in Jhb for the next 2 days and just realized my Red Pill stock isn’t going to make it...
> Can anyone in the Jhb area recommend vendors who carry stock of VM’s Red Pill in 3mg? Preferably open this evening?
> ...



Hi There
Our Fourways store has stock, where in JHB are you staying, if you are unable to make it before 18:00 we could transfer to our monte casino store which is open later


*Vape King Fourways Johannesburg*
Retail Store/Online: Retail

*Contact Details*
*Address:*
Fourways
Shop 4, Merrow Down Plaza
71 Troupant Avenue
Magaliessig

*Town:* Johannesburg
*Province:* Gauteng

*Contact details:* www.vapeking.co.za ; 011 465 8535 / 063 827 7480 ; sales@vapeking.co.za

*Contact person:* Nick Devilliers
*Operating Hours:* Mon - Friday 09:00 to 18:00, Saturday 09:00 - 17:00, Sundays and Public Holidays 09:00 - 14:00



*Vape King MonteCasino*
Retail Store/Online: Retail

*Contact Details*
*Address:*
Shop 79 Montecasino
Montecasino Boulevard
Fourways

*Town:* JHB - North
*Province:* Gauteng

*Contact details:* www.vapeking.co.za ; 071 991 6843; rogan@vapeking.co.za
*Contact person: *Rogan Burns
*Operating Hours: *Monday - Thursday: 11:30 - 21:30, Friday: 11:30 - 23:00, Saturday: 10:00 - 23:00, Sunday: 10:00 - 21:00

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Darth Vaper (13/6/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi There
> Our Fourways store has stock, where in JHB are you staying, if you are unable to make it before 18:00 we could transfer to our monte casino store which is open later
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, thank you for going the extra mile and offering to assist!
I am hopeful that I will be able to get to you before 6pm but, with Jhb traffic, I’m not confident. If you could transfer 2 x 100ml 3mg to the Monte shop in case, that would be awesome?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/6/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Wow, thank you for going the extra mile and offering to assist!
> I am hopeful that I will be able to get to you before 6pm but, with Jhb traffic, I’m not confident. If you could transfer 2 x 100ml 3mg to the Monte shop in case, that would be awesome?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



will make sure we can sort that out for you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (14/6/18)

Sorted! Great service, thank you Vape King


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/6/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> Sorted! Great service, thank you Vape King
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Always happy to help

Reactions: Like 2


----------

